# Photoshop Elements 6.0



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying this program so I can modify some Photoshop templates that are already built. Paint Shop Pro won't open the file so I may have to change.

If you use this program, I'd appreciate some feedback.

Can you work in layers? Add layers for cloning or adding text?
Can you easliy adjust brightness, contrast, saturation, sharpen w/USM?
Can you batch resize files maintaining aspect ratio and resizing so all pics are resized to the longest side...say 1200 pixels.

I guess that's about all I need to know. To start with, I only need to open a PSD file, modify some text, maybe change some colors and add a logo. That's what's important at the moment.

I might have to make a run to Fry's tomorrow if my lens get's delivered early.
Thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

How much does it cost


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, it has all of that. PS 6 is 89.00 at Sam's and 99.00 everywhere else.
I just got mine around 5 weeks ago. Your not going to learn it over night that's for sure. Money well spent.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

What is the format (file extension) of the the Templates Mike? Although I am not sure of this, you may find that even PSE 6 may not open the files dependent on which Photoshop version created them. Software is almost always backward compatible and often not forward compatible. Even when using the same file format.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

.PSD

PSP says the color model of this PSD file is not supported. Gimp also won't open it because it doesn't support 16 bit.

See if you can open this file and edit the text at the top of the page. Anyone?
http://www.wallhogs.com/photographers/marketing_materials

Download the zipped file and uncoompress it. I want the baseball and football brochure. I need to be able to edit the text, add my logo, etc to make it look like part of my website.

At t his point, I can't do anything wo I'm looking for an alternative solution and figured Elements would do it.

Edit: Gimp displays an error that says "cannot handle 16 bits per channel."

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Spend the $90. I have a friend that used gimp, canon photo thing, nikons photo thing and every other freebie photo processor you can imagine. This guy also has $15,000 in camera equipment. So I convinced him to spend the $90 and get a copy of elements. I haven't heard from him in a few months because he's going back and redoing everything he's shot in the last 10 years. Mike for what you're doing it's on the verge of insane not to have elements at the least. Consider it training wheels for CS3.. 

And while you're at it make sure you have a monitor that's equal to the quality of your work. If your work is garbage, a garbage monitor is just fine. If not, spend a few more dollars!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Arlon. I appreciate the feedback and suggestions. I own PSP 9 and XI and was dreading buying another program just to work on those few files. I'm pretty comfortable with PSP XI but it won't open the files.

The monitor is a 19 inch Viewsonic and I have calibrated it with Spyder2 so if you see the colors off on some of my pics, it's because I just simply can't determine what is wrong and how to fix it because of the partial color blindness thing. This has been going since the 70's when I set up my first color darkroom! I finally had to give up printing my on prints and sold the darkroom stuff to a friend at work.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Mike, I do not have PhotoShop. But I can open the file in CorelDraw or Photo-Paint. Either way it appears that the ones shown in the either section are flat files. Not editable. Could be different in PhotoShop, but i can normally open some PSD files and they are fine. I just can't remember which versions I can open.


Arlon, have you tired opening one of the files.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jack.
I need the ones in the other folder - Photo-Tex Brochures.

Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Jack.
> I need the ones in the other folder - Photo-Tex Brochures.
> 
> Mike


I was off editing my post.

I tried both. Same results. I am sure someone with Photo shop will be along and try them in PS.

If they are flat files PS won't do you much good.

What format do they require the images to be in, in order to print them?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

According to thier website, they offer the brocures so the photog can modify them by adding their own logo and text to make the brochure look like it is part of their buisiness and not from Wall Hogs. They also offer no branding on shipping, so they become a third party vendor operating in the background under the photographers direction. Hope that makes sense.

I sent an email to their help desk two days ago but haven't heard back from them. Guess I will call.

Thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

OK. So I dug out my old Photo Shop Elements 3.0 and installed it.

I found out that the file does contain editable layers and that Elements 3, does not support 16 bit color depth. But it will convert it to 8 Bit so that I could open the file..

Also discovered that I do not have some of the fonts used in the layout. But those can be substitued with ones I do have.

That help.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Go to Adobe web site and down load the trial version.
www.adobe.com/products/photoshopelwin/


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

3reds said:


> Go to Adobe web site and down load the trial version.
> www.adobe.com/products/photoshopelwin/


The problem was not were to get the program. But rather what it would do and could it be used to modify the files Mike wanted to use for his site. I had conversation with him over the phone and explained thre results I had using Photoshop Elements 3. At the time, the trial version of PSE6 was not available from the Adobe website. The modifications he wanted make could be done in PSE3, so I assume it will be valid for PSE6. Dangerous game in assuming but PSE3 was a complete rewrite of the program and supposedly the daddy of the following generations of Elements.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I just bought the software today, tried the cs3 and i couldn't get going, so i need to walk before i can run.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I bought PSE 6 and it is working just fine for what I needed it to do.
Thanks for the feedback.
Mike


----------

